

10 years of podcasting: Code, comedy, and patent lawsuits - chromelyke
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/08/10-years-of-podcasting-code-comedy-and-patent-lawsuits/

======
lowellgoss
Podcasts and Spotify have completely replaced radio for me.

------
alikameansalex
Definitely changed the whole driving experience for me.

